# Anyone from out of town - Moscow?



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Look at this.....
http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20091017/wl_time/08599193082200


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Interesting....


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Might explain the recent "UFO Cloud" over there LOL!!!

Odd but not suprising, many have said for yrs government has been able to manipulate the weather and uses it during war times for certain engaugements...weather that's true or not, i'll never know, but with the worlds smartest working on things ordered by big government, i would'nt be at all suprised if this was'nt completely feasable.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Thats common knowledge the Gov. dictates the weather, and create climate crisis. Then plan to tax the piss out of all us "common folk" who have no clue whats right or wrong, or whats good for us. pumpkin:
Just look at Katrina, Bush made all that happen, and aimed it at all those poor people of color. :laughing:

The US was manipulating the weather during the Vietnam conflict.


----------

